# Infrared Heater Installation



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

I didn't want to hijack the other thread.

Im installing my own infrared tube heater in my de-attached garage. The gas from the house is to far away so I'm going to have a 120gal propane tank installed behind the garage.

With that said, the gas company wont install a tank until I have a mechanical inspection done on the heater and since im not familiar with gas line codes, i have a few questions

1. To make a cleaner install, can I run the gas pipe over the heater like the below picture?
2. When the gas pipe reaches the other end where I need to exit outside, can i run the pipe straight through the wall and then go down or do i have to run it down the inside wall first before I exit outside?
3. And how far off the ground does the gas pipe need to be for the gas company to hook up to it? Is there a code height?

The exhaust at the end is not finished yet and will run into a double wall pipe, through a wall thimble and then outside with a cap on the end.. I also have a light switch already installed that turns the unit on.. I left the thermostat up near the heater so no one will tamper with it so all I have to do is flip the switch to turn it on.. If you see anything else that the inspector will nail me on, please let me know.. Thanks for any help..


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

codybear said:


> I didn't want to hijack the other thread.
> 
> Im installing my own infrared tube heater in my de-attached garage. The gas from the house is to far away so I'm going to have a 120gal propane tank installed behind the garage.
> 
> ...


You can exit the building high, no code for regulator height except above the snow depth. Support your gas line every 4 ft. Turn the dirt leg tee on the burner so the supply comes in the top of the tee and the gas goes out the side outlet with the dirt and moisture collect in the bottom nipple and cap. Everything else looks good. Make sure you follow manufactures instructions. And make sure you have a mechanical permit.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

rollin stone said:


> You can exit the building high, no code for regulator height except above the snow depth. Support your gas line every 4 ft. Turn the dirt leg tee on the burner so the supply comes in the top of the tee and the gas goes out the side outlet with the dirt and moisture collect in the bottom nipple and cap. Everything else looks good. Make sure you follow manufactures instructions. And make sure you have a mechanical permit.


Thank you, I will make the change on the dirt leg tee today and add some clamps on the pipe. I already have my mechanical permit.. I spoke with the building inspector this morning over the phone and ask him if I can just run the exhaust straight out the wall or if I need to offset it so it has 24 of clearance from the ceiling but he said he didn't know the answer and ask me to send him some pictures which I did so now im just waiting for an answer on that to finish it up and get a final on the inspection..


----------



## rollin stone (Dec 31, 2011)

codybear said:


> Thank you, I will make the change on the dirt leg tee today and add some clamps on the pipe. I already have my mechanical permit.. I spoke with the building inspector this morning over the phone and ask him if I can just run the exhaust straight out the wall or if I need to offset it so it has 24 of clearance from the ceiling but he said he didn't know the answer and ask me to send him some pictures which I did so now im just waiting for an answer on that to finish it up and get a final on the inspection..


Most inspectors will accept 5/8" drywall as a non combustible surface. That might save you from an offset.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

thermostats usually are at height that ppl are at. temps will be warmer higher up than where you will be standing.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

rollin stone said:


> Most inspectors will accept 5/8" drywall as a non combustible surface. That might save you from an offset.


I spoke with the inspector today, he said if I run double wall pipe I can run it straight out the wall with no offset.. But I do have to have a 1/4" rise per every foot of pipe, which I just finished doing this evening... Now I just have to pressure test the gas line and then im ready for a final inspection.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

SPITFIRE said:


> thermostats usually are at height that ppl are at. temps will be warmer higher up than where you will be standing.


I know but I have allot of card games here and I don't want any messin with the thermostat.. Once these guys get a few drinks in them, they like to start messin with crap, lol.. Im going to adjust the thermostat until I find an optimum temperature and then just use my on/off switch to turn it on.. If that doesn't work I can always move it later.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

codybear said:


> I know but I have allot of card games here and I don't want any messin with the thermostat.. Once these guys get a few drinks in them, they like to start messin with crap, lol.. Im going to adjust the thermostat until I find an optimum temperature and then just use my on/off switch to turn it on.. If that doesn't work I can always move it later.


What I have done is buy a locking cover made for thermostats, problem solved. My wife and I owned a business where this was a problem, ppl of diff weights will require diff preferred temps if you know what I mean. So no matter what you set it at drinks or not they will try to change it.


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just checking in on this thread, how do you like your heater so far? I'm thinking of getting one for my detached insulated garage/shop. Is it fuel efficient?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

lmholmes11 said:


> Just checking in on this thread, how do you like your heater so far? I'm thinking of getting one for my detached insulated garage/shop. Is it fuel efficient?


I really do love this heater!!! I only use it a few hours a day here and there and Im still at 50% on my first tankfull (started at 80% in a 120gal tank).. I would say im easily over 40 hours of use now.. 3 minutes after it fires up its already toasty warm when standing under it.. My buddy who has a 75kbtu furnace in his garage was impressed and said he wished he had one instead of his furnace..


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

codybear said:


> I really do love this heater!!! I only use it a few hours a day here and there and Im still at 50% on my first tankfull (started at 80% in a 120gal tank).. I would say im easily over 40 hours of use now.. 3 minutes after it fires up its already toasty warm when standing under it.. My buddy who has a 75kbtu furnace in his garage was impressed and said he wished he had one instead of his furnace..


Thanks for the reply, what kind did you get?


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

lmholmes11 said:


> Thanks for the reply, what kind did you get?


 Its an Omega II.. Company in Michigan sells them all over the country.. Here is one of the ads
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/5404464252.html


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Company's website.

http://www.combustionresearch.com/Pages/Products/OMEGA_II.php


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link


----------



## lmholmes11 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bringing back an old thread. Cody, how did you like your heater last winter? Planning on putting one in my 20x40 shop. Although the ceiling is only 8.5 ft tall, which is my biggest concern. Probably will keep it at 55 degrees all winter. Will probably drop in a 500 gallon tank.


----------



## Steiny (May 30, 2011)

I've got a similar heater in my shop which is 40' x 45' x 18' tall. Nice heat, keep it at 40-45 when not out there then raise temps accordingly when doing something in the shop.


----------

